# Help with puppy color.



## Pwrhockey (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi I am currently looking into getting my first GSD. My family has owned them as I was growing up but this is my first puppy on my own. I am looking at breeders and into the pedigree of all of the dogs but I still have trouble telling what the look will be. My wife very much wants a "typical" traditional Black/tan shepherd. Would anyone with experience be able to take your educated guess as to if this dog is what my wife is looking for. I know and understand that they will change but I don't have enough experience to give her a good answer right now.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It looks like it. What do the parents look like?


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is two pictures for you. They are both of my dog Wolf. Use them as a loose guideline (also, look at the parents and puppies from a previous litter if there are any)


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Do you have a photo of the parents? Sometimes it is more telling to look at the mother and father than at the puppy itself. The puppy is a black and tan but it is too young to tell if he will have the traditional saddle and dark mask, seeing the parents will give us a better idea.


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

and here is now


----------



## Pwrhockey (Nov 12, 2015)

Here is mom and dad, dad is all black.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Pwrhockey said:


> Here is mom and dad, dad is all black.


The dog will definitely have some brown on it (already does), but probably not as much as the mom. You can't be sure, though. They do change a ton.

Look at how much the colour changed in my dog:

At three-four months.









At three years, two months (taken yesterday).


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Black and tan puppy - should resemble the mother in coloration


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Since dad is black, the pup may end up with a more extensive saddle than mom. Black tends to cause more of a blanket effect in many dogs.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Possibly a mix of show and working lines?? Would guess that the pup will be darker / have more black on it than mother. I would be more concerned about whether parents have official health testing and any titles, or training, temperament of parents and what the puppy is showing at this point, as well as drives, depending on what you are wanting to do with the puppy.


----------

